# ISEKI TF 330/ 3135 hydraulic transmission



## Tonicci (Nov 26, 2013)

I did write earlier to other tractor forum... No any help from there, so ask from here, if this is more active forum... 
Parts also needed from EU area.
Massey ferguson 1235 should be technically identican as this iseki. 

so problem was... When i did dbuy it. Tractor was running, but not moving...
no any feel on clutch pedal 3 point linkage not lifting. previous owner said, that aux hydraulics are working. Not tested. power steering ok. 

I split the machine and... 
This is copied from other forum... 


Damage founded.

At clutch. Small bolt missing and it was smashed between flywheel and cluch box. so when pressing pedal, nothing happens.
->New clutch kit+ pressure bearing. new threads for shaft+ hard bolt with clue.

















-Clutch shaft From disc to (input gear hst system) -->teeth broken
Shaft from input gear to Hydraulic transmission -->Teeth broken, bearing broken, bores broken and coupling welded earlier.
cover also broken when bearing has wear out.


























HST shaft not good. 20mm damaged. Should work with extended coupling or if its possible to find Hydraulic transmission main shaft.









4wd shaft + couplings missing
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAACao/HpyMBsPTgVc/w999-h561-no/IMG_3478.JPG 

now to market place.... but where to buy these From EU area... Tips???

One question more... 3 point linkage not working. Where it does take power? Not working, because these damages of something else?
Steering pump has pressure. and steering is working. aux. hydraulics reported to be working, but not tested. could this broken adjjust screw cause malfunction of 3 point linkage??


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Tonicci, I cannot help you on your problems, but I do hope you get things working.
Cheers


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

In that last photo, I have a similar adjusting screw for my three point hitch. Turn completely one way and you have full three point hitch hydraulics, turn completely the other way and you have none, with variable degrees of lift in between.
As for parts, have you tried one of these places

http://www.iseki.co.jp/english/wn/dllist.html


----------



## Tonicci (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi. 

Ok. Tractor has had backhoe, so maybe somebody have close the screw to avoid collision and now when tried to open, it has been broken. I think, I can get it out somehow.

If it is not that, can I fix possible problems on 3 point linkage without cutting the tractor again... ? 
In expl. pictures it seems, that I can open rearend from top, so I think, from there i can fix it , if there is some problems still left..

And I have been looking for some dealers, but I believe, these parts (shafts) prices are thousands euros... Dont know the price level, but scaring that prices for new parts are damn high.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

Try another tractor site as well- www.tractorbynet.com

bigger numbers of people with good info. Euro members as well.


As to your problem, I am clueless.


----------



## Tonicci (Nov 26, 2013)

Done that... No reply yet..


----------



## Tonicci (Nov 26, 2013)

FINALLY parts manufactured and bought... Pieces going back together. 
Hopefully test runs today... Repair costs about 1200€ (Short bore shaft built again, to Clutch shaft new gear installed. All bearings on that area, gaskets, clutch pressure bearing replaced as it was open. 
One additional 4wd shaft manufactured as there was extra material.

Hope, that it lasts now in my light use.


----------



## Tonicci (Nov 26, 2013)

I ask also from here..... 


One more problem.... And very hard for me to solve without hydraulic flow charts of this tractor.

Tractor is started and driven back and forward one meter. However, I did broke 2 o-rings. from both end of working pressure metal pipe (31 and 34 in explosion pic). Both were old and connections has been open but..
Engine sounds that it runs normally and then rpm gets lower.. and same again (short periot when it sounds that something is against smooth running.. and then some seconds normal like waving. even when I press clutch that whole power train is disconnected. --> only thing what can try to stall engine is hydraulic pump taking too much power.

I try to explain.
I dont know, but I believe that this tractor has had front loader and backhoe earlier. on right site is hydraulic block (explosion picture number 36). There is other block connected side by side with bolts. (Photo). I think that is for front loader. On that block one pipe is plugged and welded and two connected together with hose.

Before I go to buy plugs and remove that other block I would like to ask question...
Could it be that for front loader (or what ever that block is used for... )there is 2 output and one input... and 2 outputs is now connected with hose??? I think loader has been removed after tractor has been broken, so it is possible that somebody has connect hoses just to keep oils in. Now it try to push full pressure and there is no place for oil to flow? How to test? Pressurized air? or just remove block and plug holes? is there one or two? have to look from explosion pictures... If these blocs are connected like "serial" I understand bit if blocks are side by side, what can cause problems in circulation?

3-point linkage is not working either... no any feel.. can lift it very easily from links.. maybe something is broken also on that or could it be bacause of this hydraulic issue? Atleast pressure pipe continues from that expanded block to block, where is 3 point hitch linkage piston located.


----------



## Tonicci (Nov 26, 2013)

Picture of expanded block in link as I cant add it. 

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/...30-hydrostatic-problem-not-moving-kuva-3-.jpg


----------

